# Tempest/gto clone



## Tyler1 (Aug 7, 2012)

First off i wanted to say that i am new and know slim to none about restoring GM muscles cars. I am a die hard mopar guy but might pick up a 67 tempest. I was just wondering what is all needed to clone a tempest to a gto? I'm not looking to fool anyone just like the looks better.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome ! For starters, you will need : grills, parking lights. new lower rocker trim,a tail light panel, tail light assemblies, and emblems.....all readily available. There are a lot of interior differences also. Eric :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

build a sleeper Tempest, put the extra 3000 for the clone in the engine and go kick a chevelle....i did....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> build a sleeper Tempest, put the extra 3000 for the clone in the engine and go kick a chevelle....i did....


:agree It's getting so that a real Tempest is actually a rare car --- so many of them have become GTO clones. Like a friend of mine says, "you see more Judges on the road today than were ever built at the factory."

Take the cash and spend it in under the hood and on the rest of the drive train, then go -destroy- some bow ties 

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Always about the bow tie.. At least you guys aim high!  Lol..

But really I agree. Tempest and LeMans are more rarely done compared to GTO's. Can still add GTO parts like a hood, grille etc just badge it a Tempest and have fun. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Please don't do yet another-- YAWN---clone. Put your money into the drivetrain and the rest of the car. Tempest's and LeMans's are rarely ever seen anymore, and they're all getting bastardized into clones....Keep it interesting, preserve history, and keep it real. JMHO.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Tempest and Lemans are cool cars in their own right. Make sure you do your research on engine combos before you spend your $$, building a motor is expensive and you want to do it right the first time.

A well built Pontiac will put a smile on your face, just watch what "Bowties" you pick on.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Keep it a Tempest, put on a GTO hood if you like one. Then put a monster motor in it. That is what I did with my 66 Lemans, kept all the lemans emblems, including the 326 emblem. But under the hood is a 1970 455.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

What Eric said.
My opinion, it is (or will be) your car, your money. Do it the way that makes you happy. 
Russ


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

*X2*



russosborne said:


> What Eric said.
> My opinion, it is (or will be) your car, your money. Do it the way that makes you happy.
> Russ


 :agree:agree

I can't afford a "real" GTO but I love the look of the old muscle cars I drove as a teen also the image of the power of the GTO .........just don't get that from a LeMans ....mine has a 400 not overpowering but the look and sound take me back every time I drive it ... so do as you please and the guys here should help answer your question instead of telling you what to do with your car and money..... its a hobby not a religion


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know... I don't think anyone ever said to me this wasn't manly...


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Could always put GTO parts on it like a hood, debadge it and call it what you want to the unsuspecting ones. Most people immediately think GTO when I get asked about my car. 

I've thought about just adding a GTO hood and no badges, on mine and go have fun. Already got a small block in it so it dont really matter what I do to mine, lol.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

didn't say the GTO was more manly just meant a GTO was considered the muscle car of the two...as was the Chevelle SS over the Malibu or 442 over the Cutlass ....


----------

